# Lightroom embed code image size problem



## Biblios (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi, new member here.
I posted something similar earlier today but it has disappeared. This is roughly the same thing posted on Adobe Forums.

I've built a photo website on muse with several lightroom galeries – work in progress:
http://www.hunter.paris

Everything works fine on desktop but the tablet version displays the images at the wrong size (too big). The iPad also says that problems occur on the page and it needs to reload. My HTML embed code from Lightroom is set to 100% width:

<div class='lr_embed' style='position: relative; padding-bottom:100%; height: 0; overflow: hidden;'> <iframe id='iframe' src='https://lightroom.adobe.com/embed/shares/99b3bee376084a8dac3785ae6485123e/slideshow' frameborder='0'style='width:100%; height:100%; position: absolute; top:0; left:0;' > </iframe> </div>

Is this a bug and/or do I need to modify the code for the tablet version?

Thanks


----------

